# [SOLVED] Zwiechy portage

## kurak

Witam, mam problem tego typu, że nie mogę wykonać aktualizacji portage, zaczyna aktualizować i zawiesza się w tym momencie:

```
media-video/w3cam/

media-video/winki/

media-video/xvid4conf/

metadata/

metadata/timestamp

metadata/timestamp.chk

metadata/timestamp.x

metadata/cache/dev-libs/

^C

Exiting on signal 2

rsync error: received SIGINT, SIGTERM, or SIGHUP (code 20) at rsync.c(544) [receiver=3.0.6]

```

 po ctrl +c konsola jest po prostu nieaktywna, podobna syytuacja się dzieje przy emerge -pvND world

```
genbox ~ # emerge -pvND world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies -^C

```

 i też nieaktywna czy nawet emerge cokolwiek 

```
genbox ~ # emerge moo

  Larry loves Gentoo (Linux)

 

----------

## Aktyn

Skoro wygląda na problem z kernelem to najpierw zmień kernel i zobacz. Inne powody jakie mi przychodzi do głowy to  może to różne wersje kompilatorów dla kernela i systemu. Albo rzeczywiście coś szwankuje z niestabilej gałęzi.

----------

## SlashBeast

Strzelam w problem z ramem.

----------

## individual

Strzelam zupełnie na oślep:

spod chroota przekompiluj glibc, bash, kernela, pythona i portage. Daj jeszcze python-update. Nie jestem pewien czy warto ruszać glibc i basha - może na początek tylko ustaw kompilator - i jedną wersją przekompiluj kernela, pythona i portage.

Jak nie to - to może faktycznie Ram?

----------

## kurak

Kurcze, totalnie nic nie pomaga, jak się chrootuję to wszystko jest ok, zasuwa jak wściekły, kernela nawet zupgradowałem i też nic nie pomaga, cały system przekompilowany od nowa i dalej kopa... co do ramu to nie sądzę, bo jakby były problemy to nawet na chroocie sypałby się.

update:

Zdaje się, że fs poleciał..

```
genbox ~ # emerge --metadata

>>> Updating Portage cache

99% [========================================================================> ][  238.597340] ------------[ cut here ]------------

[  238.597365] kernel BUG at fs/xfs/support/debug.c:108!

[  238.597384] invalid opcode: 0000 [#1] SMP

[  238.597405] last sysfs file: /sys/devices/platform/it87.656/alarms

[  238.597426] CPU 0

[  238.597437] Modules linked in: coretemp it87 hwmon_vid bnep sco rfcomm l2cap btusb bluetooth snd_seq_midi snd_emu10k1_synth snd_emux_synth snd_seq_virmidi snd_seq_midi_emul nvidia(P) snd_emu10k1 snd_rawmidi snd_ac97_codec ac97_bus snd_util_mem

[  238.597586] Pid: 2769, comm: emerge Tainted: P           2.6.29-r5 #1

[  238.597609] RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff812447a9>]  [<ffffffff812447a9>] assfail+0x1a/0x1e

[  238.597642] RSP: 0018:ffff8800b5937bc8  EFLAGS: 00010292

[  238.597661] RAX: 0000000000000054 RBX: 0000000000000000 RCX: 000000000000c1a6

[  238.597685] RDX: ffff8800800f4000 RSI: 0000000000000046 RDI: ffff8800b5937a18

[  238.597708] RBP: ffff8800b5937bc8 R08: ffff8800b593771d R09: 0000000000000000

[  238.597731] R10: ffff880135937a67 R11: 000000000000000a R12: 0000000000000002

[  238.597754] R13: ffff8800ac7e7c00 R14: 0000000800000000 R15: 0000000000006000

[  238.597777] FS:  00007f4c5dfb86f0(0000) GS:ffffffff818e0080(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

[  238.597804] CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 0000000080050033

[  238.597823] CR2: 0000000003038020 CR3: 00000000b447d000 CR4: 00000000000006a0

[  238.597846] DR0: 0000000000000000 DR1: 0000000000000000 DR2: 0000000000000000

[  238.597869] DR3: 0000000000000000 DR6: 00000000ffff0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000400

[  238.597893] Process emerge (pid: 2769, threadinfo ffff8800b5936000, task ffff8800b443a9a0)

[  238.597918] Stack:

[  238.597927]  ffff8800b5937da8 ffffffff811f932f ffff8800b5937c18 0000000000000246

[  238.597962]  000000000059ff38 0000000000000000 00000000000002d0 0000000000000000

[  238.598001]  0000000000000064 ffff8800bf804400 ffff8800b5937c58 ffffffff81238a77

[  238.598002] Call Trace:

[  238.598002]  [<ffffffff811f932f>] xfs_bmapi+0x62/0x15e8

[  238.598002]  [<ffffffff81238a77>] ? kmem_zone_alloc+0x67/0xb2

[  238.598002]  [<ffffffff810a7f84>] ? virt_to_head_page+0x9/0x30

[  238.598002]  [<ffffffff8123c25a>] ? xfs_buf_free+0xc3/0xcc

[  238.598002]  [<ffffffff8123c35a>] ? xfs_buf_rele+0xf7/0x100

[  238.598002]  [<ffffffff81231656>] ? xfs_buf_relse+0x23/0x27

[  238.598002]  [<ffffffff81231880>] ? xfs_trans_brelse+0x226/0x22f

[  238.598002]  [<ffffffff81203c47>] ? xfs_da_brelse+0xab/0xd0

[  238.598002]  [<ffffffff810ba532>] ? filldir+0x6e/0xbd

[  238.598002]  [<ffffffff8120c759>] xfs_dir2_leaf_getdents+0x23e/0x68d

[  238.598002]  [<ffffffff810aca2c>] ? nameidata_to_filp+0x41/0x52

[  238.598002]  [<ffffffff810ba4c4>] ? filldir+0x0/0xbd

[  238.598002]  [<ffffffff810ba4c4>] ? filldir+0x0/0xbd

[  238.598002]  [<ffffffff81207bef>] xfs_readdir+0xe4/0xf3

[  238.598002]  [<ffffffff810ba4c4>] ? filldir+0x0/0xbd

[  238.598002]  [<ffffffff8123d2bf>] xfs_file_readdir+0x34/0x43

[  238.598002]  [<ffffffff810ba6ac>] vfs_readdir+0x79/0xaf

[  238.598002]  [<ffffffff810ba820>] sys_getdents+0x7d/0xc9

[  238.598002]  [<ffffffff8100c25b>] system_call_fastpath+0x16/0x1b

[  238.598002] Code: 6a 81 c7 44 24 08 01 00 00 00 e8 11 af 04 00 c9 c3 55 89 d1 31 c0 48 89 f2 48 89 fe 48 c7 c7 58 45 6a 81 48 89 e5 e8 80 36 2b 00 <0f> 0b eb fe 55 48 89 e5 41 57 41 56 49 89 d6 41 55 49 89 cd 41

[  238.598002] RIP  [<ffffffff812447a9>] assfail+0x1a/0x1e

[  238.598002]  RSP <ffff8800b5937bc8>

[  238.598860] ---[ end trace 01a747cdae943767 ]---

Naruszenie ochrony pamięci

```

----------

## SlashBeast

mi to dalej na ram wyglada, podczas pracy na fsie polecial jakis blad i padl tym razem fs. Zrob memtest.

----------

## kurak

Zmieniłem fs i na razie jest dobrze, może faktycznie gdzieś był crash fsa, potestuję go parę dni i dam odpowiedź. Dzięki:)

update:

Już upłynęło trochę wody w rzece a system dalej działa stabilnie, więc mój wniosek jest prosty, wystarczyło prawdopodobnie odświeżyć XFS'a, przeszedłem na Reisera i jest dobrze. Dzięki wszystkim;] SOLVED

----------

